# French Lessons



## carlinhos (Apr 23, 2011)

hi folks,


Any recommendation in regards french lessons or school in Dubai?


For business reasons need to re-learn French again (bit of basic and corporate FR)... so looking for a a nice place (good teacher, good vibe, cool classmates!)


Merci beaucoup, saluds 

Carlos


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I could tutor you once i get there if you're interested.. Will be arriving late June


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

you have l'Alliance francaise in oud metha that offers adult classes. i hear it s good.

otherwise you can find a tutor, you see offers on golf news from time to time.
Bonne chance!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

I want to join too.
In need of having multilingual communications,considering French as part of that


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

When I was looking for this information I remember having searched the forum - I remember reading about Eton Institute in Knowledge Village and Alliance francaise (in Oud Metha and DUCTAC in MOE). Maybe you could search the forum - I had looked some time back


----------



## carlinhos (Apr 23, 2011)

thanks will check those out and will let you now!


----------



## wildgoosekl (May 17, 2011)

carlinhos said:


> thanks will check those out and will let you now!


Hi there Carlinhos.how is the information seeking going ? Do you go to Alliance Francais ? Private Tutor ? or any company who is offering other languages courses like Russian etc . Mind sharing ?


----------



## carlinhos (Apr 23, 2011)

...going for ETON learning center, will provide feedback after couple wks..


----------

